# regen drive a little strange



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey folks,

Does anyone notice that around town the car drive a little funny during a regen. Mine seems to be a little (not much) jerky (or maybe more like a little hickup) between some gears occasionally. The last two times my car was doing a regen during city driving, I noticed it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never noticed any difference during a regen, except you can hear a slightly different engine note at idle.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I too haven't noticed anything different.


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Other than a MPG drop, I have never noticed any difference in the way the car drives or feels.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm.. interesting. If you shut it off in the middle of a regen, it smells like burning brakes though, right?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. There is a "hot" smell.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah if you shut off your engine during a regen it smells almost like hot clutch or brakes and the cooling fan is screaming. 
Wish we had an indication to make it easier to avoid this as I can't imagine the heat is good for the turbo when shut down like this.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually noticed the same thing as you, but only one time. I was on the freeway in traffic, and at a certain speed (maybe 20-30 mph if I remember correctly) it wanted to lurch a little bit when I pressed the gas. It stopped as soon as I let off the accelerator. I parked a few minutes later, and sure enough, the fan was on with the familiar burning smell.

I've never experienced it since, and that was several months ago.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Do your RPM's rise up a bit at idle during a regen cycle? Totally different vehicle class here, but the loader I drive at work goes from 700 RPM normal idle speed up to 950 RPM while doing a regen. It makes the brakes drag a bit while trying to maintain slow speeds or stopping and going quickly. Jumpy is the word I have used to describe the behavior. Again, not Cruze related, but still diesel with the same emission controls.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've noticed that mine sometimes seems a bit twitchier when it's doing a regeneration, holding to a speed when in a low gear, e.g. second, it can be a bit of an effort. Mine's a manual, however.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank folks. I haven't noticed any high idle RPMs during regens, but maybe it does a few hundred. I'll try to remember to pay attention to see next time I notice one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It is very subtle. Maybe it bumps up by 100 RPM max.


----------

